# Esther is on day 144. Update kidded this morning!



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

No signs yet, but time to start keeping a closer eye on her! She will be my last doe to kid this year. She is my 8 y.o. Saanen doe who gave me triplets last year, two does and a buck. I kept one of the does so that Esther can retire. I'm now thinking it's probably just twins in there this year. We will know soon


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Esther is on day 144*

Yup it will be soon. Those last days drag on forever though!


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

*Re: Esther is on day 144*

Any babies yet?


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Esther is on day 144*

Her bag is strutted! She is on day 150 today. Prayers appreciated! I always get so nervous!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Esther is on day 144*

Ok, so hubby did the early morning check. When I went out to check and do chores, I found her bag is not strutted, but is more full, so she's not as close as I thought.


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

*Re: Esther is on day 144*

Kidded this morning at 10 A.M. No problems! :kidblue: :kidred: Snow White and Prince Charming are doing well along with mom. Mom has been so skinny since having triplets last year and was also skinny when she conceived them and these twins, but she always has healthy mulitiples and kids easily. She gives 3/4 gallon per mikling. I feed her very well and keep up on the worming, but I don't know whether to breed her anymore or not due to her skinniness! I feel bad. She is 8.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats..... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats on the twins! Love the names!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

is she Saanen? I have a couple of Saanens who refuse to keep on the weight after kidding. In fact, pretty much all of my Saanens have been that way - it makes me feel bad because they look abused!! 

Whisper is 6 this year, has been milking through since last spring and is STILL really skinny - she will go in kid in the fall and will have healthy twins for me I'm sure (she always does) it just takes so much out of her.

I'd say your doe will be fine - some Saanens are just skinny by nature!!

LW


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Yes, she is Saanen. I feel bad, too! Her daughter held up condition so well, but now that she kidded she is getting a little thinner, too. I bought them a protein supplement block to add to the grain,hay,and calf manna, and all day pasture they are getting!


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

your sentence structure there made me instantly think of Star Wars *grins* hehehehe!

I'm getting a new Saanen yearling in a couple of weeks and hopefully wont have those Skinny Genetics >.<

thing is - there is so little you can do about it - with Whisper, if you give her more grain, she just produces more milk!!

LW


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

ohhh how neat! Pictures??? :stars:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

I think I put some pics in the photogenic section!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I couldnt find the pics  maybe it's just me?
LW


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I haven't seen them yet there either.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=51&t=21591&start=0

I believe that this is the link that shows Esthers babies.... adorable kiddo's!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks Liz..yes, that's it! I will bump it up.


----------

